# Dry Season / Wet Season?



## Raccoon (Mar 11, 2013)

*how do i make dry season / wet season*

how do i make dry season / wet season 
and for how many weeks and when do i stop this?
can i do this with an automatic mister? help plz thx


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: how do i make dry season / wet season*

For a dry season, simply mist less often. Also, you an feed a little less. For a wet season, do just the opposite. Yes, you can do it with an automatic mister, just change the timer.


----------



## Leaf28 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: how do i make dry season / wet season*



epiphytes etc. said:


> For a dry season, simply mist less often. Also, you an feed a little less. For a wet season, do just the opposite. Yes, you can do it with an automatic mister, just change the timer.


I was just about to mention that!  . From what i've read, i'd check out the MistKing systems and the digital timer or the Herpkeeper from Digital Aquatics should help out.


----------



## Raccoon (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: how do i make dry season / wet season*



epiphytes etc. said:


> For a dry season, simply mist less often. Also, you an feed a little less. For a wet season, do just the opposite. Yes, you can do it with an automatic mister, just change the timer.


so what humidity % should it be on dry season? and what % on wet season?


----------



## Raccoon (Mar 11, 2013)

What should the humidity level be on dry season and what else do you have to think of on dry season? and on wet season what should the humidity level be? and should i spray / mist water on wet season even if the humidity level is enought? GIMME ANSWERS PLZ


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

During the dry season, humidity can go as low as 60/65% without consequence. You should also reduce feeding during this period. For us in the States, we usually do this during the winter months when humidity is naturally lower.

During the wet season, humidity is usually 80/90% ... and obviously feeding should be increased.
You only need to mist if your humidity is dropping below that threshold.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Duplicate threads merged.


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

Is it necessary to have a wet and dry season?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Fantastica said:


> Is it necessary to have a wet and dry season?


It gives the females a much needed rest from breeding.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

frogfreak said:


> It gives the females a much needed rest from breeding.


Thanks, I was just about to ask, do my frogs need a dry season?
Maybe I should be my azureus a break? I could be a jumper over my Mist King nozzle in the tank, or a male to male connector. How long of a dry season is good for the frogs?

Steve


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Steverd said:


> Thanks, I was just about to ask, do my frogs need a dry season?
> Maybe I should be my azureus a break? I could be a jumper over my Mist King nozzle in the tank, or a male to male connector. How long of a dry season is good for the frogs?
> 
> Steve


I rest mine for 4-5 months in the winter. I thin them down quite a bit too. I feed as little as once/week, based on body weight. It takes them about a month to get going again in the spring.


----------



## Raccoon (Mar 11, 2013)

Steverd said:


> Thanks, I was just about to ask, do my frogs need a dry season?
> Maybe I should be my azureus a break? I could be a jumper over my Mist King nozzle in the tank, or a male to male connector. How long of a dry season is good for the frogs?
> 
> Steve


what i have googled i would say 2 weeks dry 2 weeks rain season!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Raccoon said:


> what i have googled i would say 2 weeks dry 2 weeks rain season!


What I'm doing doesn't mimic what would happen in nature either, but 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off would be near impossible to replicate. Where did you read that?

If we wanted to mimic nature as best as possible, we'd put males and females together for 2 - 4 weeks out of the year and then separate them.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Fantastica said:


> Is it necessary to have a wet and dry season?


Is it necessary, No.
Is it probably a good idea, Yes.

Breeding our frogs year round isn't healthy for them. They expend alot of energy into breeding. (Especially the females). Giving them a dry season allows them to build up reserves. Once frogs start breeding, anything devoted to growing stops & is put into reproduction. Thats why you will read to allow your frogs to reach full size/maturity before doing so, bc they will stop growing & sometimes results in undersized frogs.
Also, you will hear of frogs that get "burnt out" & stop reproducing at a fairly young age. This is usually due to a lack of cycling & is usually indicative of continuous breeding over the course of many years.

If properly supplemented & cycled, frogs should breed until death ... which is 15-20yrs in some cases.


----------



## Raccoon (Mar 11, 2013)

frogfreak said:


> What I'm doing doesn't mimic what would happen in nature either, but 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off would be near impossible to replicate. Where did you read that?
> 
> If we wanted to mimic nature as best as possible, we'd put males and females together for 2 - 4 weeks out of the year and then separate them.


wait so how many weeks dry and how many weeks wet do you suggest then?


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Raccoon said:


> wait so how many weeks dry and how many weeks wet do you suggest then?





frogfreak said:


> I rest mine for 4-5 months in the winter. I thin them down quite a bit too. I feed as little as once/week, based on body weight. It takes them about a month to get going again in the spring.


...............................


----------



## Raccoon (Mar 11, 2013)

frog dude said:


> ...............................


so you would say 4 months with dry season? isn't that annoying for the frogs?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Raccoon said:


> so you would say 4 months with dry season? isn't that annoying for the frogs?


Why would it be annoying? In what way?


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Keep in mind, that our definition of dry and a tropical jungle's definition of dry are two completely different things... My definition of dry would be under 15% relative humidity...whereas the definition of dry in a tropical climate is not actually that dry, around 60%-65%. We are saying to keep frogs at 60%-65% for 4-5 months, which (relative humidity wise) would not be harmful to them.


----------

